# woodriver router bits



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

anyone ever use these, and how are they if you have? I am looking for an affordable router bit set that I can use for any type of woodworking. I can't spend a lot of coin, but if this set is decent I could see myself buying it.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/0/...iKickback-Router-Router-Bit-Set-12-Shank.aspx


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a few of those bits and I would classify them as middle of the road quality wise. You'll more than likely be happy with them if your usage will be occasional. If on the other hand you intend to give these bits heavy use then I'd suggest you look at brands such as Whiteside, Freud and a few others. High quality bits will not be cheap but if you only buy the bits as you need them instead of buying by the set the sting is not that painful.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I agree with Dave...decent bits that I was always pretty happy with when they were "Woodcraft" bits for $5 each, but if they're the same bits, there's no way I'd shell out for the regular retail prices they're asking these days. If I pay a premium I want a premium bit...Whiteside, Eagle America, Infinity, Freud, Katana, CMT, or even Price Cutter bits are all really good.

I'd see these as a better buy @ $100 than the Woodriver bits for more money. 









Or even this 7 pc Whiteside set for $95:


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

or how about these?

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set30piece.html


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

d_slat said:


> anyone ever use these, and how are they if you have? I am looking for an affordable router bit set that I can use for any type of woodworking. I can't spend a lot of coin, but if this set is decent I could see myself buying it.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/0/...iKickback-Router-Router-Bit-Set-12-Shank.aspx


I've got quite a few Wood river bits. Got most of them during Thanksgiving/Xmas sales; 4 bit sets for $10 type of thing. I consider them a fairly decent house brand bit, about on line with Peachtree's Stone Mountain brand. The better house brands, IMO, are MLCS and Eagle America. Probably no surprise as MLCS bought out Eagle America last year. Here's another set in the same price range with a couple more bits. 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set30piece.html

A set like these, 20 or 30 bits is a great way to get started. You have most all the basic bits plus a few to play with and experiment. Your most used bits will likely be the straight bits, roundovers and trim. These should be upgraded as they get dull. The others have already provided a list of great, as well as somewhat pricey, brands to upgrade to. Everyone has their favorites and so far, I'm partial to Amana but any of the brands previously listed are good. 
Good luck :smile:


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

jschaben said:


> These should be upgraded as they get dull. The others have already provided a list of great, as well as somewhat pricey, brands to upgrade to.


this is exactly what I'm planning. I'm looking for a set so I don't have to go buy one each time I want one. I will then upgrade the ones I use all the time, prolly to a Freud bit. Funny you posted a link to MLCS, I just found them before you did this.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Probably no surprise as MLCS bought out Eagle America last year.


This is the first of heard of this. Where did you hear that? After a recent order from Eagle America, I believe that could be true. However, Eagle America has on their web site they are still family owned and operated but it doesn't look like they've updated their site in a while. :blink: I can't imagine it being a good thing if true. :thumbdown:

Just to add to the rumors, it's my understanding Whiteside makes their Eagle America line of bits.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

J.C. said:


> This is the first of heard of this. Where did you hear that? After a recent order from Eagle America, I believe that could be true. However, Eagle America has on their web site they are still family owned and operated but it doesn't look like they've updated their site in a while. :blink: I can't imagine it being a good thing if true. :thumbdown:
> 
> Just to add to the rumors, it's my understanding Whiteside makes their Eagle America line of bits.


True....I've heard that the owners of EA decided it was time to call it quits and wanted out...MLCS made the offer. 

MLCS are decent entry level Asian value bits....pretty similar quality to the Woodriver IMO. The EA bits give MLCS a true top tier bit, as many of them are made by Whiteside. The Katana bits are a step up from the MLCS standard line, as are the Price Cutter bits, but neither quite makes the grade of a Whiteside, EA, or Infinity bit. I always thought the Price Cutter bits were a misnomer....they're really pretty good bits but aren't all that cheap. For $100 spent, I think the Price Cutter bits represent the best bang for the buck on sale. 

d-slat - Everyone's a little different, but you're very likely to find that you use just a handful of bits repeatedly.....the most common profiles are the roundover, cove, chamfer, straight, flush/trim/pattern bit, rabbet, ogee, and possible a thumbnail.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

d_slat said:


> anyone ever use these, and how are they if you have? I am looking for an affordable router bit set that I can use for any type of woodworking. I can't spend a lot of coin, but if this set is decent I could see myself buying it.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/0/...iKickback-Router-Router-Bit-Set-12-Shank.aspx


i have a few woodriver. only the smaller roundovers and flush trim. theyre so-so at best. 

dont buy router bits in sets. chances are you wont use half of them. ask the other guys in this forum--im sure thell back me up. i buy as i go / buy as i need. buy QUALITY. whiteside katana freud cmt.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't comment on that particular brand, but I use my bits a lot, and I don't want to spend money on bits that could be questionable. I use Amana bits and they perform very well.

I don't buy "sets", as there are always bits that don't get used.








 







.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> I can't comment on that particular brand, but I use my bits a lot, and I don't want to spend money on bits that could be questionable. I use Amana bits and they perform very well.
> 
> I don't buy "sets", as there are always bits that don't get used.
> 
> ...


i forgot to mention amana. thanks cab-man


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Chiming in about not buying sets. Buy the bits you will use/need when you need them. Also, get a small DMT hone and sharpen them when they get dull, no need to replace.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Not all sets are created equal. I'm not at all opposed to buying smaller sets of the most commonly used bits...there are legitimate savings going with something like a small premium Infinity or Whiteside basic set, but I'm not a fan of buying larger expensive sets of inferior quality bits that contain a lot of near duplicates, and/or obscure bits that you're not likely to use....the total outlay for those tend to cost as much or more than good quality bits that you'd actually use. Then I'd buy specialty bits as needed....raised panel, molding or architectural bits, table edge, etc.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

As for Woodriver bits... They sort of work and are worth the "On Sale" price of $5 or $10. Beware that some of the straight 1/4" Woodriver bits are really 6mm. 

As for bit sets, the wisdom is yes and no.
Straight bit sets, probably yes.
Straight "plywood" bit sets, probably no as there are better ways to accomplish the cut.
Roundover bit sets, not just yes but heck yes.

If you are making panels with rails and stiles the specific set is a good bargain.

Other than that, buy the bits as you need them. I have a wonderful set of Ogee bits that cost $180 for 6 bits. This set is so good that I've only had to use two of the Ogee bits. What a bargain at $90 per bit. 

Rockler has a good selection of bits that are relatively good.
Whiteside and Amana bits are among the best in quality.

Other sources that haven't been mentioned 
http://www.woodline.com/
These people attend many of the "Woodworking Shows". I have seen them at several of the woodworking shows intended for professionals. I have several of their bits and no complaints.

The "routerbits.com" site seems to be out to lunch right now so I don't know.

Places like Harbor Freight sell router bit sets. But as somebody put it, when using your router you have this thing spinning at 20,000 RPM as the same height as the family jewels. You want the best quality router bit available.

While Jesada has been sold to Razor, the router bits are still good bits. (There was a problem with a 3/4" straight bit that failed when abused. The problem has been corrected.) jesada.com still takes you to the site. These people also sell jointer and planer knives.

Infinity Tools seems to have a good reputation. I have not purchased anything from them.
http://www.infinitytools.com/

One other thing. I'm a retired IT type and all my career my philosophy was "Never say Never". For router bits, I make an exception. Never buy router bit sets off of eBay. More than likely you'll find a HF bit set for $5 to $10 more than the in-store price and have to pay Handling and Shipping too.


----------

